# Hab mir die Umlaute jetzt eingerichtet doch die sonderzeiche

## linjunky

die Sonderzeichen gehen nur nicht  :Sad: 

so schaut bei mir die xorg.conf aus

(ist nur ein ausschnitt)

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "XKBModel" "pc-105"

    Option "XKbLayout" "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

----------

## achimh

hallo

habe die gleichen xorg.conf einstellungen...

hast du die /etc/conf.d/keymaps richtig konfiguriert?

bzw. wie siehts mit den locales aus?

habe mit dem auch kämpfen müssen bis das alles mal geklappt hat

----------

## linjunky

GNU nano 2.0.2           File: /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

----------

## nikaya

```
Option "XKBModel" "pc-105"
```

Nur ein typo?Es sollte "pc105" heißen.

In /etc/conf.d/keymaps kann  man auch "nodeadkeys" nehmen:

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

----------

## linjunky

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

    Option "AddArgbGlxVisuals" "true"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

	# unsupported card

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

----------

## linjunky

verstehe das nicht hab alles umgeändert und es geht immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## achimh

hast du systemweit probleme mit den umlauten/sonderzeichen oder nur in der konsole?

wenn nicht musst vll das console font in /etc/conf.d/consolefont ändern

versuch dort mal:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

und dann natürlich

/etc/init.d/consolefont restart

----------

## linjunky

ne ne das ist es ja in der Konsole klappt alles perfekt. nur KDE will da nicht so ganz

----------

## linjunky

kommisch oder

----------

## achimh

Wie siehts mit den Locales und den dazugehörigen Umgebungsvariablen LANG oder LC_ALL usw. aus?

Hast du dahingehend dein System schon konfiguriert?

----------

## linjunky

nein

----------

## achimh

na dann würd ich das konfigurieren:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

wenn du gleich auf unicode umstellen willst:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

----------

## Knieper

 *achimh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn du gleich auf unicode umstellen willst:
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

 

Lass das lieber!

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *achimh wrote:*   
> 
> wenn du gleich auf unicode umstellen willst:
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8 
> ...

 

Wenn Du nicht wenigstens "ansatzweise" begründest wieso, solltest Du Dir in Zukunft solche Kommentare verkneifen!

J.

----------

## Knieper

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Wenn Du nicht wenigstens "ansatzweise" begründest wieso, solltest Du Dir in Zukunft solche Kommentare verkneifen!

 

Unicode hat auf Systemebene nichts zu suchen. In "Anzeigeprogrammen" (Browser, Dokumentenbetrachter...) kann man es gern verwenden. Das sollte man sich aber auch innerhalb weniger Minuten selbst ueberlegen koennen, bzw. spaetestens nach einer Suchmaschinen- oder Forenrecherche selbst herausfinden, wenn man die Zeit nicht mit Oberlehrerkommentaren verplempert..

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Unicode hat auf Systemebene nichts zu suchen.

 

Ist mir neu.

 *Quote:*   

> Das sollte man sich aber auch innerhalb weniger Minuten selbst ueberlegen koennen, ... wenn man die Zeit nicht mit Oberlehrerkommentaren verplempert..

 

Du bist aber auch nicht gerade auskunftsfreudig, siehe dein Kommentar oben. Allein die Bemerkung "Unicode hat auf Systemebene nichts zu suchen." ist keine Erklärung.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## achimh

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Big wrote:*   Wenn Du nicht wenigstens "ansatzweise" begründest wieso, solltest Du Dir in Zukunft solche Kommentare verkneifen! 
> 
> Unicode hat auf Systemebene nichts zu suchen. In "Anzeigeprogrammen" (Browser, Dokumentenbetrachter...) kann man es gern verwenden. Das sollte man sich aber auch innerhalb weniger Minuten selbst ueberlegen koennen, bzw. spaetestens nach einer Suchmaschinen- oder Forenrecherche selbst herausfinden, wenn man die Zeit nicht mit Oberlehrerkommentaren verplempert..

 

und warum hat das auf Systemebene nichts zu suchen? das würd mich auch interessieren

habe davon noch nie was gehört/gelesen

----------

## Knieper

Auf die Schnelle: Es gibt im Normalfall keinen Anwendungszweck, dafuer aber viele Angriffsszenarien auf System- und Nutzerebene. Niemand hat einen vollst. Font installiert (wenn doch -> Bloat), viele Programme koennen nicht damit umgehen (wenn doch -> meistens Bloat) und es findet keine semantische Auszeichnung statt, dh. man ist immer auf ein Metaformat fuer die vielen neuen Encodings angewiesen, die zudem noch schlecht sind, so dass Asiaten, Russen etc. andere Standards nutzen. Ergo, man hat dasselbe Problem wie vorher, nur am Ende langsamere Software, groessere Dateien und neue Angriffsflaechen. Ausserdem befinden sich Formatierungsangaben im Zeichensatz, man ist abhaengig vom Unicode-Konsortium, es gibt keinen _kleinen_ gemeinsamen Nenner mehr und in der Praxis sieht man, dass multilinguale Dokumente hoechst selten sind und oftmals das Sprach-/Technikwissen fehlt, um das korrekte Zeichen einzugeben (siehe Namenslisten mit Auslaendern). etc.pp. Mit "Englisch als IT-Sprache" etc. fange ich gar nicht erst an...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Niemand hat einen vollst. Font installiert

 

Aha, niemand. Ich schon. Mag sein, dass der asiatische Zeichensatz gute 15MB Speicher auf meiner Festplatte verbraucht, aber mal ehrlich, so knapp hab ich den dann auch nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> viele Programme koennen nicht damit umgehen

 

Hmm, eigentlich können das zumindest unter Linux heutzutage so gut wie alle (unter Windows sieht das erschreckend anders aus, wie ich immer wieder feststelle). Ich würde sagen ca. 90% der häufig genutzten Desktop-Anwendungen setzen entweder auf gtk+ oder Qt (3 oder 4), welche beide Unicode nativ unterstützen, und das schon seit längerer Zeit. 

Auch auf Systemebene ist Unicode kein Problem, siehe Sonderzeichen in Dateinamen und Ähnliches.

 *Quote:*   

> es gibt keinen _kleinen_ gemeinsamen Nenner mehr

 

Dann erklär mir mal, wie man das bei der vielzahl der Sprachen und Schriftsysteme klein halten soll? In dieser Hinsicht finde ich Unicode aüßerst genial, weil es ein Versuch das alles wenigstens ansatzweise zu vereinheitlichen.

 *Quote:*   

> Bloat

 

Sogar ein iPod unterstützt utf8, und das ist ein kleines integriertes Gerät. Die haben da net so bequem viel Platz wie bei einem Pc und trotzdem schaffen sie es, die Unicode unterstützung unterzubringen. Ich frage mich, wie weit es mit deinem "Bloat" wirklich her ist.

 *Quote:*   

> und oftmals das Sprach-/Technikwissen fehlt, um das korrekte Zeichen einzugeben (siehe Namenslisten mit Auslaendern)

 

Ich weiß noch, während der WM hieß unser Bundespräsident auch durchgehend "Horst Kohler". Aber willst du damit sagen, ein erweiterter Zeichensatz ist komplett nutzlos, weil die Leute sowieso nicht wissen, wie man die Zeichen eingibt?

 *Quote:*   

> Mit "Englisch als IT-Sprache" etc. fange ich gar nicht erst an...

 

Gute Idee, ab jetzt reden wir alle nur noch Englisch und haben keinen Stress mehr mit irgendwelchen bösen Sonderzeichen und Spracheigenheiten.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Niemand hat einen vollst. Font installiert 
> 
> Aha, niemand. Ich schon. Mag sein, dass der asiatische Zeichensatz gute 15MB Speicher auf meiner Festplatte verbraucht, aber mal ehrlich, so knapp hab ich den dann auch nicht.

 

Du nicht, mein Router hat aber zB. nur 32MB Speicher. Ausserdem bezweifle ich immer noch, dass Du einen vollstaendigen konsistenten Unicode-Font besitzt.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   viele Programme koennen nicht damit umgehen Hmm, eigentlich können das zumindest unter Linux heutzutage so gut wie alle (unter Windows sieht das erschreckend anders aus, wie ich immer wieder feststelle).

 

Spontan fallen mir a2ps, aterm und wterm ein, wenn es auch ein wenig her ist, dass ich es ausprobiert habe. Des Weiteren ist die Implementierung vieler Programme oftmals nur sehr halbherzig, fehlerhaft oder auf ein Encoding beschraenkt.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde sagen ca. 90% der häufig genutzten Desktop-Anwendungen setzen entweder auf gtk+ oder Qt (3 oder 4), welche beide Unicode nativ unterstützen, und das schon seit längerer Zeit.

 

Ich wuerde sagen 83,479% aller Statistiken sind falsch. Bei mir nutzen drei "Desktopprogramme" qt, fuenf gtk und der Rest andere Bibliotheken oder gar keine graf. Oberflaechen.

 *Quote:*   

> Auch auf Systemebene ist Unicode kein Problem, siehe Sonderzeichen in Dateinamen und Ähnliches.

 

Dateinamen fressen alles, solange es keine Pfadseparatoren, Nullbytes etc. sind. Lustig wird es bei der Interpretation und dem Hinundherkonvertieren (das man auch vorher schon hatte, nur mit weniger Encodings).

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   es gibt keinen _kleinen_ gemeinsamen Nenner mehr 
> 
> Dann erklär mir mal, wie man das bei der vielzahl der Sprachen und Schriftsysteme klein halten soll? In dieser Hinsicht finde ich Unicode aüßerst genial, weil es ein Versuch das alles wenigstens ansatzweise zu vereinheitlichen.

 

Es vereinheitlicht nichts, es packt alles in einen Sack - manchmal auch mehrfach. Komischerweise funktionieren Computer nicht erst seit Unicode - wie ging das wohl mit all den Sprachen? Dir wuensche ich wirklich chinesische Konfigurationsdateien mit russischer Manpage und Swahiliausgabe.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bloat 
> 
> Sogar ein iPod unterstützt utf8, und das ist ein kleines integriertes Gerät. Die haben da net so bequem viel Platz wie bei einem Pc und trotzdem schaffen sie es, die Unicode unterstützung unterzubringen. Ich frage mich, wie weit es mit deinem "Bloat" wirklich her ist.

 

Schau Dir doch an, was da im Hintergrund alles passiert. Und nebenbei - selbst der iPod kann (konnte?) viele Zeichen nicht darstellen. Hawaiianisch, indisch, tschechisch, arabisch... geht (ging?) alles nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiß noch, während der WM hieß unser Bundespräsident auch durchgehend "Horst Kohler". Aber willst du damit sagen, ein erweiterter Zeichensatz ist komplett nutzlos, weil die Leute sowieso nicht wissen, wie man die Zeichen eingibt?

 

Noe, nutzlos nicht. Aber es werden mit diesem Ansatz kaum Probleme geloest. Sobald man Metaformate einsetzt, Sprache und Kodierung festlegt, kann man auch so alles darstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> Gute Idee, ab jetzt reden wir alle nur noch Englisch und haben keinen Stress mehr mit irgendwelchen bösen Sonderzeichen und Spracheigenheiten.  

 

Du verstehst es nicht oder? Willst Du wirklich klingonische Konfigurationsdateien? Gegen den Einsatz im Browser, Dokumentenbetrachter und Co. hab ich doch nichts. Der Rest sollte ascii oder Bytestrom bleiben.

----------

## franzf

Mir fällt hier ganz spontan noch vim ein...

Auf ISO-8859-15 werden alle Umlaute korrekt dargestellt. Setze ich das Konsolen-Encoding (KDE-Konsole, aber auch das "klassische" Terminal) auf UTF8, werden keine Umlaute mehr angezeigt, sowohl die im Dokument, aber auch jene auf "Programmebene" (i -> -- EINF�EN --)

Ich hab zwar die erstellten locale noch an Board, nutzen tu ich aber nur noch 8859-15.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Knieper

Gab's da nicht set (term|file|)encoding?

----------

## holgi1789

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gute Idee, ab jetzt reden wir alle nur noch Englisch und haben keinen Stress mehr mit irgendwelchen bösen Sonderzeichen und Spracheigenheiten.   
> 
> Du verstehst es nicht oder? Willst Du wirklich klingonische Konfigurationsdateien? Gegen den Einsatz im Browser, Dokumentenbetrachter und Co. hab ich doch nichts. Der Rest sollte ascii oder Bytestrom bleiben.

 

Die Urteile sind mir zu pauschal. Auf der Arbeit haben wir mit sehr vielen Unicode basierten Windows-Servern und wenigen Webservern unter Linux zu tun. Schon bei Verwendung von nur deutschen Sonderzeichen in Dateinamen, aber auch in Kommentaren von Config-Dateien oder svn-Einträgen gab es immer Probleme. Natürlich kann man jeden einzelnen Dienst konfigurieren, aber unter Zeitdruck vergisst man doch etwas und schon hat man den Salat. Eine einmalige, sicherlich mit vielen Fallstricken behaftete UTF-8-Umstellung ist da einfacher. Als netten Nebeneffekt weiss man auch endlich, ob sich der Kommentarschreiber nun mit ss oder ß, mit oe oder ä schreibt.

Zu Testzwecken hab ich mein heimisches "Linux pure" System umgestellt und dort nie Probleme gehabt. Jetzt kann man (europäische!) sprachenaffine Frau auch endlich das türkische i ohne Punkt oder das umgedrehte spanische Fragezeichen auch in Dateinamen verwenden. Wieso soll und will denn der Admin die Nutzer in der Verwendung künstlich beschränken?

Mit Unicode gibt man den Nutzer das breitest mögliche Spektrum; was daraus gemacht wird, ist nicht mehr mein Ding.

Im Betrieb übrigens gab es bei neuen Dateien übrigens auch keine Probleme und obwohl nirgendwo X oder ähnliches auf den Linuxkisten drauf ist. Zugegeben: nicht konvertierte Altlasten, Probleme beim cups-PDF-Printer existieren immer noch, die werden aber peu a peu applikationsübergreifend gelöst.

Fazit: Die Frage ob Unicode (das Konsortium arbeitet lt. Wikipedia übrigens eng mit den ISO-Normierungsstellen zusammen) eingesetzt werden soll, hängt vom Anwendungszweck ab. Neues System? Heterogene Systeme? Systemdaten auch nur mit einzelnen Sonderzeichen wie deutschen Umlauten? Alle (alten) Applikationen UTF-8-kompatibel -> Unicode. Für alles andere ASCII; für einzelne Apps vielleicht noch der Kompromis ISO 8859-15. Oder noch allgemeiner -> Einzelfallentscheidung besser als "lass es".

Und ja: Wenn Chinesen, Klingonen (im UTF-8 vorhanden?), Russen und Deutsche gemeinsam auf einem Rechner arbeiten und jeder Kommentare und Dateinamen in der Landessprache schreiben will, dann bitte; ob die anderen daraus schlau werden, ist nicht mein Problem; ich will nur die Freiheit gegeben, auf die daraus resultierenden Verantwortung sollte man hinweisen, aber nicht schon im Vorfeld künstlich den freien Willen beschneiden.

BTW als ehrlich gemeinte Frage: Wo gibt es denn mehr Sicherheitslecks bei UTF-8 auf Systemebene?

----------

